

How do I close my PayPal account? - mtgx
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/article/?solutionId=11935&m=SRE

======
Daegalus
Well, then we should close all our accounts on Microsoft, Apple, Steam,
Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc. Because they all have recently added similar
Anti-Class Action Suit clauses.

~~~
sixcorners
I can't find it in the twitter and google agreements, I haven't checked them
all.. Where are these additions?

------
city41
I'd gladly close my Paypal account, and have felt that way for years, _if
there was a decent alternative_. There simply isn't. I need Paypal, and use it
almost every day. So I am at their whims, and they know it.

~~~
apawloski
From what I understand, Stripe is pretty highly regarded as a payment
alternative (at least if you're lucky enough to live in a supported country).

~~~
coryl
He could need it to pay out people, to receive payments from ad
networks/partners, etc. I know I definitely need it to pay contractors who
live in Asia or Europe and only have Paypal (or otherwise is easier than doing
a bank wire).

------
mkhalil
Explaining the situation would be a good idea before showing us the way to
close our account.

~~~
randall
+1. What's going on?

------
Karunamon
Is arbitration as evil as it's popularly made out to be? I will say, the
thought of being able to settle a dispute via a neutral third party without
invoking the morass that is the legal system sounds enticing, and i'm the
consumer.

Are there any stats on how often they find for the corporation vs the
consumer? Nothing jumped out at me when I did a search.

Another question I just thought of, how freely can courts ignore the contract
of adhesion in which you "agreed" not to bring a class action?

~~~
genwin
> Are there any stats on how often they find for the corporation vs the
> consumer?

The corporations choose the arbitration firms. The arbitration firms should
know full well who's feeding them. So stats aren't really necessary.

> ... how freely can courts ignore the contract of adhesion in which you
> "agreed" not to bring a class action?

My understanding is, zero freedom for that.

~~~
spindritf
> The arbitration firms should know full well who's feeding them. So stats
> aren't really necessary.

Yes, the incentives are perverse but empirical evidence is always necessary.

~~~
illuminate
And certainly not always available due to those same perverse incentives.

------
tehabe
To which new policies is this referring to?

~~~
trebor
If you use the Search form in the footer, the top result is:
[https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&c...](https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&content_ID=ua/upcoming_policies_full)

Basically, no class action lawsuits, etc. They've rewritten the entire
Arbitration section.

------
zooteo
I wish everyone would start using Dwolla so I could give up on Paypal forever.
I think the thing that keeps Paypal on top is since eBay owns them, they
basically force you to use Paypal if you want to do any transactions on their
site.

------
JoeAltmaier
The agreement is just another contract. Contracts can't make you do anything;
they just list penalties if you don't adhere to the agreement.What penalties
if you go ahead and file a Class Action suit?

~~~
genwin
The judge will throw out the class action when shown that the plaintiff agreed
to arbitration only. Hence lawyers won't start the class action to begin with.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That's an odd response - I'm unfamiliar when a civil contract binds a legal
issue like that. Contracts are about money.

~~~
genwin
By definition contracts are _legally-enforceable_ , hence they are typically
upheld by judges.

~~~
prof_hobart
Unless they have unfair contract terms, or are accepted under duress, or don't
make terms/changes visible enough (e.g a tiny wording change written in 8
point in the middle of a 20 page contract may be unenforceable) etc - at least
in the UK.

